# Auction Items for NMR Picnic



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

NMR's major fundraiser is our annual picnic, where we typically raise the majority of funds used to bring our rescues back to good health. Two major parts of this event, which is being held June 22, are the auction and the Quilt Raffle. 

I've created a separate thread for tickets for the quilt; if you are interested in donating items for auction (for which you will receive a receipt as a charitable donation), please let me know and I'll put you in touch with Sue B. who is coordinating that event.

If you have questions, please let me know. If you are in the Midwest, the picnic is in Wisconsin and we'd love to see you there - it's a tail-waggin' good time!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

My DH, Bella & I will be donating an item for the auction - still have to decide what it will be, but it will be great  .


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Bridget - thank you. Let me know when you are ready for the coordinator's information and I'll PM it to you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Maggie -- I want to contribute to the raffle prizes for the Picnic. Please pm me the info.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Reminding everyone - now that the Pet Expo has been deemed a smashing success, we're turning our attention to the picnic. 

Many thanks to those who have already said you would help!

Tessa says "Rescue dogs rock!"


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Maggie - my box was sent yesterday. I emailed the person you pmed me about two or three weeks ago and never heard back from her. Is there a way you can find out if my box makes it there safely? If anything is broken, I want to send more!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Maggie - my box was sent yesterday. I emailed the person you pmed me about two or three weeks ago and never heard back from her. Is there a way you can find out if my box makes it there safely? If anything is broken, I want to send more!


I'll check with her early next week and let you know! Thank you!!! I can't wait to bid on your items at the picnic! :chili:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Bumpity-Bump! :innocent:

The NMR picnic is where I met my Jett. :wub: Oh I so hope I can work it out that I can go this year.rayer:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Bumpity-Bump! :innocent:
> 
> The NMR picnic is where I met my Jett. :wub: Oh I so hope I can work it out that I can go this year.rayer:


Crystal, Sweetness, Tessa and I would love to go on a road trip again with you, Jett and Callie!!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Someone Pm Me and i will donate items THank You Nickee**


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

just curious about what sort of items are donated?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Maglily said:


> just curious about what sort of items are donated?


Brenda:

Just about anything can be an auction item. We've had clothes for the fluffs, dog beds, car seats, strollers, carrier bags, photo sessions, gift baskets with an assortment of "stuff," fluff-related things for humans like picture frames and shirts, blankets (human and dog), anything! Last year i donated a Sherpa bag with Pure Paws products and some gift certificates (Fosters and Smith and Pampered Pet) and Crystal added toys and treats. A few years ago a veterinarian who had adopted through us gave a dog bed filled with Heartgard, Frontline Plus, treats, dental supplies, and toys. 

The first year we went, I bought this bed at the auction:









So you see - just about anything!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Maggie - my box was sent yesterday. I emailed the person you pmed me about two or three weeks ago and never heard back from her. Is there a way you can find out if my box makes it there safely? If anything is broken, I want to send more!


Laura - Sue B. posted on the NMR board that it arrived: "A BIG thank you to Laura M***** who donated some very nice items, Maltese embellished items!! Thank you, Thank you!"

I echo Sue's thanks!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Bumping this up - we're starting to receive some fabulous auction items and want to remind everyone there's still time! If you need the address or have any questions, please let me know!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Maggie I need the address - I am sending in two doggie duvets. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Delete - I just sent you a PM. Thank you!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump.

Now that AMA Nationals is over, I just want to remind everyone that there's still time to donate Raffle Prizes for the NCMR picnic in June. We need to help this worthy rescue organization raise money to help the less fortunate fluffs.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Where can we send something?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

yukki said:


> Where can we send
> 
> The woman coordinating the auction is Sue Badura, please contact her and let her know what you'll be sending: [email protected]
> 
> ...


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Awesome. Thank you, too!!


----------

